# Car door freezing shut



## jerryh3

Spray the door seals with a silicone spray.


----------



## pesphoto

Thnanks, I'll try that. Will WD 40 do it?


----------



## NateHanson

Yeah it will probably work, but silicone works better.


----------



## Bondo

Vasoline is another Good alternative.......


----------



## pesphoto

IS there a name brand for the sillicone I can look for?


----------



## Rehabber

Any auto parts or hardware store will have cans of spray silicone lubricant. One brand is about as good as another IMNTBHO


----------



## pesphoto

i know i just wanted to know what to look for


----------



## Rehabber

Seems like every different store has a different brand, just ask one of the employees


----------



## pesphoto

ok, thanks!


----------



## NateHanson

Vaseline will get on your clothes and make a greasy stain. I'd use silicone. It dries when applied, and won't rub off.


----------



## zeeba neighba

What about the window seals? While you wouldn't want to put Vaseline on them, I thought those were supposed to be the problem area here. 

Also, is it advisable to try to remove the inside door panel and apply lubrication to the moving parts of the lock mechanism?


----------



## jerryh3

pesphoto said:


> IS there a name brand for the sillicone I can look for?


If you have a pool and spa store near you, ask them for o ring lubricant. I would not use anything petroleum based, like WD40. If you can't find that just get the spray from a hardware or auto store, spray it on a rag and wipe the seals down.


----------



## NateHanson

zeeba neighba said:


> Also, is it advisable to try to remove the inside door panel and apply lubrication to the moving parts of the lock mechanism?


I'd only worry about that if your door locks are freezing. You'll know this is happening if you sometimes can't slam the doors shut. 

We had a 98 chevy prism, and it got water in the lock mechanism a lot, and it was a constant problem in it's last winter (before we sold it). 

I haven't had that problem with any other car. I even took our 04 passat through the car wash yesterday and it was 5 degrees out. No issues.


----------



## zeeba neighba

Thanks - that's exactly what's happening with my '97 Escort. The internal lock mechanism itself (the one controlled by the remote and electronic switch inside) freezes up and the doors won't shut. It used to happen only when temps got into the single digits, but now it's happening in the high teens.


----------



## NateHanson

You need to take the door panels off (or have them taken off) and lubricate the mechanism with something that will keep the water out. I'd think something like a lithium grease would be appropriate, but that's just a guess. 

In that case wd 40 probably won't keep the water out. You need something thick and coating. 

The real problem is that water is getting inside the door, but that's probably a much harder thing to solve. Try the grease.


----------



## zeeba neighba

That what I was thinking. Might be simplier just to pay a body shop to do it - doesn't sound like it ought to be very complicated. Thanks.


----------

